# New to the Schwinn family



## montesj86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello, 

My grandfather recently gave this bike to me and i am not to familiar with it can some one please tell me a little about it? thanks...

John


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 16, 2013)

montesj86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My grandfather recently gave this bike to me and i am not to familiar with it can some one please tell me a little about it? thanks...
> 
> John




 Can you read what was on the chain guard , and what is the serial # located on the left rear dropout ?


----------



## montesj86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Overhauler said:


> Can you read what was on the chain guard , and what is the serial # located on the left rear dropout ?




the chain guard says "Schwinn Stingray Slik Chik" and the serial # says GB19544


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 16, 2013)

montesj86 said:


> the chain guard says "Schwinn Stingray Slik Chik" and the serial # says GB19544




July 1966 Schwinn slik chik


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 19, 2013)

*65 slik chik*



Overhauler said:


> Can you read what was on the chain guard , and what is the serial # located on the left rear dropout ?




looks like a 65 slik chik


----------



## Ziggyboy (Dec 5, 2013)

*It's a 66*

And it originally had a slik tire on the back. Sky Blue in color. Decent one.


----------

